# 2005 issues



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

I have a 2005 GTO and sometimes it feels like it is in the shop more than I have it. It is still under factory warranty so I continue to take it back. Has anyone else had any of these problems?

* Fabric on doors already pealing
* Belts squealing (A/C Belt and one other)
* Hard shifting... a Solenoid when out 
* sagging glove box... they say that is how they are but i don't believe them
* Hush panel falls (they replaced it)


I keep thinking there is more but i cant remember. At least it isn't anything really big, but it is stuff that should not be happening yet.

I love my car but its getting old taking it back.

Let me know.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Keep a record of where, when, and what for; in case you need the lemon law.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

*trouble*

Did you buy it new,, I have a 05,, not one problem with it, never went to a shop except for mods


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

No I bought it used last November. it had 16,000 miles on it. You can Lemon Law it for little things like that? I didnt know that. So no one elses glove box saggs? The stupid dealer told me that all of the GTOs were like that. I didnt believe them. 

Anyone know any good dealers to take it to in the Dayton area?!?!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

*dealer*

I don't know of any dealers there.. I am from Connecticut.....you should contact PONTIAC,,,,I think they haver a toll free bitch/ complaint line


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

*problems*

go to

www.pontiacmall.com/contactus.asp


you can fill out an on line complaint form,, I was told they are very good about getting back to you and very helpful


DIZZY


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

Cool thanks! I will check that out.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

My glove box sags.

When opening it, it will stay 'stable' for about 3 seconds and then drop nearly to the floor. My car was broken into on the 3rd day that I owned it and I assumed it was damaged by that person so I never bothered to get it fixed under warranty.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

2005_GTO_Girl said:


> No I bought it used last November. it had 16,000 miles on it. You can Lemon Law it for little things like that? I didnt know that. So no one elses glove box saggs? The stupid dealer told me that all of the GTOs were like that. I didnt believe them.
> 
> Anyone know any good dealers to take it to in the Dayton area?!?!


Unfortunately, you can not lemon law a used vehicle. If you bought the vehicle new, you may have been able to use it under the lemon law but not now....sorry!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

In some states you can lemon law a used vehicle but in most you can't. In Ohio you can. The only thing is the same problem has to occur 3 times in a row without the dealer being able to fix it while it is still under the new car warranty. Also the problem has to be a serious problem that renders the car un-driveable till it is repaired. Or there has to be a history of multiple problems that are not the same and they have to make the car undriveable. 

The sagging glove box and door trim wouldn't qualify for a lemon law problem.


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

Yeah I didnt think that kind of thing would lemon law it. I personally do not think I would want to. I love my car... I will just keep taking it back until all my warrenty runs out. 

My glove box does not drop to the floor.... it just sags about an inch. Sorry to hear it was broken into.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

2005_GTO_Girl said:


> * Fabric on doors already pealing


Do you notice the windows fog after a rain? You could have a leak.



2005_GTO_Girl said:


> * sagging glove box... they say that is how they are but i don't believe them


No, it's off the hinge or a rubber stop is missing. It should have a rubber stop on each side. If one's missing it will sag when you open it. 



2005_GTO_Girl said:


> * Hush panel halls (they replaced it)


Halls - what's that. At least it's replaced. Did it sag or was it just loose?

Transmission problems, of all kinds, are common. Look them up on http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov

I have a 2005 and to date I've had:

- Trim that seals the lower and upper trunk/plate panel replaced.

- Hood painted.

- Emergency brake cable serviced due to rust.

- Lower door rubber trim replaced.

- Air intake screen under cowl replaced.

- NOT FIXED, paint peeling off door handles.

I don't mind the issues because the car runs like nobody's damn business. Also, the service department I go to is just great, that makes a huge difference.

So, print this out and take it to them. THE GLOVE BOX SHOULD NOT SAG!!! FIX THE WOMAN'S CAR.


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

Mike_V said:


> Do you notice the windows fog after a rain? You could have a leak.
> 
> 
> No, it's off the hinge or a rubber stop is missing. It should have a rubber stop on each side. If one's missing it will sag when you open it.
> ...




No my windows do not fog after it rains so I don’t believe there is a leak...

About the glove box... Yeah they said that if they order a new glove box it would do the same thing and that all the GTOs are like that. I am going to take it to a different dealer for a second opinion. It does not sag when it is open; it is when it is shut. It was the whole box that did and they kept messing with it and now the left side looks fine, but the right side looks like crap.

LOL not "hall" I meant "fall" oops. But it is fine now.

I guess I wouldn’t think that transmission problems would be happening this soon. I obviously am wrong. This is my first REAL car (manual) so I am new at it.

Wow, you have had a lot of things happen to yours… at least mine are little… still a pain.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Mike_V said:


> - Air intake screen under cowl replaced.



How did you find this problem? I was advised by another member on the site of the same replacement. I described a rattling/vibration when going over bumps and rumble strips/grooves (very annoying) which sounded like it was inside the car, such as the plastic center of the dashboard/console or the plastic behind the defogger vents along the center of the windshield. 

Does this get replaced under warranty?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

2005_GTO_Girl said:


> I have a 2005 GTO and sometimes it feels like it is in the shop more than I have it. It is still under factory warranty so I continue to take it back. Has anyone else had any of these problems?
> 
> * Fabric on doors already pealing
> * Belts squealing (A/C Belt and one other)
> ...


*Was a car fax done on this car?...... A LEASED car can often be abused night and day because the then owner knows they won't have it long and what do they care....I purchased a leased truck and encountered all kinds of problems... never again.........Lemon Laws to the best of my knowledge pertains to safety features of a car not cosmetic things. The glove box SHOULD NOT SAG. Normal? That is bull$hit. A used car with a sagging glove box could indicate it was compromised at some point. Maybe the previous owner tore it apart for whatever reason and was not put back together properly? Ya just don't know. When purchasing a used vehicle it's the buyer beware law kicking in. You don't know what happened to it. 

Hard shifting.... Could be the previous owner beat the crap out of it and you are seeing some of the after effects. Premature failure of parts happens but most of the time the failure is helped along some how. Grinding gears maybe. 

Lack of paint adhesion to the door handles is a common problem. Many of us have had that same problem. That is a warrantied item. the body shop can order new handles have them painted and you can wait on it as they are installed. 

The Hand brake could acquire rust if never used (automatics) OR if the car was submerged in water or driven in salty conditions such as wintry conditions or salt water atmosphere. <red flag> Possible Water damaged car?

Could be the previous owner wrecked it? 

Interior panels peeling, sagging or falling off may indicate the previous owner was tinkering with the car and did not put it back together properly or broke the clips that hold the panels in place. Peeling could be the previous owner had something rubbing it? Again with a used car not knowing the previous owner, god knows what he/she did with the car. 

A leaky or foggy windshield could indicate the windshield was replaced and not properly installed? Humidity seems like the culprit. 

Fortunately the car is under warranty... PICK THE CAR APART and report ALL issues and get them tended to before the bill is on you.*


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

I never saw a car fax on the car… I have learned a lot since buying it I will say that. What the dealer told me was that the previous owner couldn’t afford it so traded it in… but who knows. Dealers are good at lying. Just like the glove box being normal which I knew was not right. 

Supposedly with the “hard shifting” it was a Solenoid and they have seen it a couple of times (so they say). But they fixed it and as of now it is fine. 

About the fabric pealing off the doors…. It isn’t the panels that are falling; it is like the glue wasn’t sticking, nothing rubbing it. They fixed it yesterday.

Speaking of yesterday I finally got my car back after 2 days and they were supposed to replace the AC belt. When I picked it up it was fine and not squealing. Well this morning when getting ready to head to work, I started my car and the freaken squeal is back! I called a different dealer this time (much closer to home) and I am taking it there today when I get off for them to take a look at it. Oh and I remember the name of the other belt that was replaced… it was a serpentine belt.

But for some reason I still LOVE this car!


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

2005_GTO_Girl said:


> No I bought it used last November. it had 16,000 miles on it. You can Lemon Law it for little things like that? I didnt know that. So no one elses glove box saggs? The stupid dealer told me that all of the GTOs were like that. I didnt believe them.
> 
> Anyone know any good dealers to take it to in the Dayton area?!?!


Oops, thought you bought it new.

In VA, I believe the lemon law can be applied to any recurring problem. I dont' know the details, but I believe it's not the total quantity of problems that makes you eligible, it the inability of a dealer to fix a problem, causing multiple visits.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Too tight of a belt can cause squealing through stress on the bearing. Too tight of a belt can cause premature failing of bearings which will squeal until they fail completely. Worn belts is usually the culprit. Belt dressing only works for a short period of time then it has to be reapplied. If they tell you to apply belt dressing to correct the problem, kick the guy that tells you this right in the balls. Maybe the other belt is squealing? Serpentine belts should last at a good 50K miles or so. 

Try this...... Let someone in the car to gently rev the engine and rev the engine while you pour a little water on the belt that is making the noise.. If it's the one that was not replaced the squeal should stop. If the replaced belt is still the culprit, check to see if indeed the belt was changed or they lied to you. If it was changed then a bearing check would be next. The old mechanics way of checking a belt was to put a long screw driver on the housing of the bearing and put your ear to it, a damaged bearing will sing to you through the screw driver. 

Previous owner couldn't afford it? At 16k that's generally a years worth of driving for not being able to afford it. 

Ask the sales guy if he could get permission from the previous owner for you to contact to discuss the history of the car. Don't let him tell you they cannot do that, they can. Again, if he gives you a run around kick him in the balls too. If you are able to talk with the previous owner you may get some in site as to what problems he/she had. 

It is apparent you don't trust the dealership. Shop around for a reputable one. Believe it or not there a few out there. *


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

Well today I went to a different dealer to have them look at the belts... GO FREAKEN FIGURE they stop squealing. BUt i talked to them about the glove box and they said they would order me a new one and see what happens. The other dealer wouldnt even do that. I am excited but trying not to get my hopes up too high just yet. I will let you know....


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

OH yeah and I forgot... I guess my car has been in the shop for the belts before I bought it. The guy at the dealership said that all they did was put new belts on it. We are thinking it couldnt be one of the pullies. But i have to wait to see if it starts squealing again


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

GTOJon said:


> How did you find this problem? I was advised by another member on the site of the same replacement. I described a rattling/vibration when going over bumps and rumble strips/grooves (very annoying) which sounded like it was inside the car, such as the plastic center of the dashboard/console or the plastic behind the defogger vents along the center of the windshield.
> 
> Does this get replaced under warranty?


Yes, that was my problem and I searched through every post, on every site, regarding the GTO. Found a single post with my symptoms, and, in that post, it took a regional GM tech with sound equipment to find it. I took the post to the dealer and BINGO, fixed. It got to the point where you could hear the rattle just shutting the door.

Without that post I would have never found the problem. It sounded like it was coming from the vents, the radio, behind the dash. At one point I was pulling parts off the interior while the GM tech drove the car - bad. Everyone was stumped. 

Thank god some people are stubborn enough to keep looking then post the findings.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Mike_V said:


> Yes, that was my problem and I searched through every post, on every site, regarding the GTO. Found a single post with my symptoms, and, in that post, it took a regional GM tech with sound equipment to find it. I took the post to the dealer and BINGO, fixed. It got to the point where you could hear the rattle just shutting the door.
> 
> Without that post I would have never found the problem. It sounded like it was coming from the vents, the radio, behind the dash. At one point I was pulling parts off the interior while the GM tech drove the car - bad. Everyone was stumped.
> 
> Thank god some people are stubborn enough to keep looking then post the findings.



Awesome, thanks. Now I have to figure out how to get them to change it under warranty. To them it won't seem like a big deal or appear as a problem. My situation is not severe at all, just rather annoying at times.


----------

